# Протрузии дисков Thl2/L1, L1/L2, L2/L3, L3/L4, L4/L5, L5/S1



## gummy666 (10 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста разобраться, что делать и с чего начать.
Мне 24 года, город Ставрополь, рост 168 см, вес 52 кг.
Поясница начала беспокоить в августе 2015 года. с июня я ходила на йогу, был обучающий класс, никаких выкручиваний не делали, пишу про йогу, потому что кроме йоги никаких предпосылок не было (тяжелое не поднимала, не падала, никаким спортом не занималась). В августе просто проснулась с тянущей болью в области поясницы. Боль была ноющая, отмечалась в основном после ходьбы (когда после прогулки, длительного стояния я садилась)
В сентябре обратилась к неврологу, невролог не назначил никаких обследований позвоночника, отправил к гинекологу, ЛОРу, эндокринологу. Когда я прошла этих врачей (все было в норме), невролог назначил:
* целебрекс (при сильных болях) (не принимала)
* мильгамма внутримышечно
* физио
Результатов, естественно, не было...

В ноябре подключилась нога. Область ягодицы. Такая же тянущая, слабая боль, похожая на боль во время растяжки (от 0 до 10 - на единицу) по задней поверхности ноги.

В декабре пошла к другому неврологу. Невролог назначила анализ крови и ревмопробы, электролиты крови. все было в норме. И рентген в разных проекциях. На рентгене была выявлена нестабильность L5 S1. Врач сказала, что у меня мышечный гипертонус и назначила Сирдалуд и сказала нужно укреплять мышечный корсет.

31 декабря я сама себе назначила МРТ 

В январе с МРТ я пошла к другому неврологу.
Заключение:
ЧМН - без особенностей
Сухожильные и периостальные рефлексы D=S, живые
Патологических пирамидных знаков нет
Менингеальных знаков нет
Гипалгезия в дерматоме L5 слева
В п. Ромберга устойчивость, ПНП выполняет удовлетворительно
Нижний край левой лопатки опущен на 1 см
Поясничный лордоз сглажен
Спина сутулая
Болезненность при пальпации в поясничном отделе позвоночника на уровне L4- S1 по остистым отросткам и паравертебральным точкам, КПС с двух сторон
Ограничение подвижности поясничного отдела, боковые наклоны
С-м Ласега отриц.
Снижение силы разгибателя большого пальца левой стопы

Рекомендовано:
Spinliner терапия № 10
Динамическая нейростимуляция на аппарате СКЭНАР
Кинезитерапия групповая
ЛФК
Занятие плаванием

Мед. лечение
Ксефокам (при болях)
Пентоксифиллин
Пиаскледин 300

На данный момент боль такая же как и была. Ноющая, похожая на такую, как если где-то мышцы качаешь, или после пробежки, и потом все тело на следующий день болит. Только у меня постоянно такое в области поясницы. Скованность какая-то. Особенно после ходьбы, стояния длительного или сидения согнуться тяжеловато.
Нога левая иногда побаливает. Точечно в центре ягодицы, иногда тянет под коленом, немного икроножную мышцу и по передней поверхности бедра.
Пока дома делаю ЛФК, как проснусь, по брошюре, что дал невролог и кое-что добавила с сайта доктора Ступина. Но что-то нога противится (сегодня тянет и крутит всю ногу)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, насколько все ужасно может обернуться. Может ли мне помочь избежать ЛФК худшего развития событий, куда идти, что делать. Я как увидела такое количество протрузий просто .
Хотелось бы так же подробнее узнать про Спайнлайнер терапию, Динамическая нейростимуляцию, про хондропротекторы хотела спросить тоже, но я так пошерстила по форуму их здесь не жалуют
Прошу прощения за качество  снимков, надеюсь, что-нибудь будет понятно 

        

             

Ой, забыла описание МРТ, если нужно


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Фев 2016)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу мануальной терапии. На форуме консультирует доктор из Ставрополя Леонид Михайлович. Свяжитесь с ним и он Вам поможет.


----------



## gummy666 (11 Фев 2016)

Спасибо большое за ответ. А про Спайнлайнер терапию что вы думаете ?


----------



## Янна74 (29 Авг 2016)

Как вы себя чувствуете? Прошли спайнлайнер терапию?


----------

